# UPDATE- Adoption Pending Charlie-2-3 yr. old male available for Adoption in NJ



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope Charlie babe finds his great new home very soon and family who will love him "furever"!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Charlie is just a beauty. Hope he finds the perfect home VERY SOON!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

He's gorgeous. Too bad I'm at my 3 dog limit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Charlie's still available for adoption if anyone is interested. 

Big Dog Rescue Project-

Big Dog Rescue Project

Adoption Application-

Adoption Application | Big Dog Rescue Project


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is beautiful. If he were in a Indiana rescue we might be interested.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cpc1972 said:


> He is beautiful. If he were in a Indiana rescue we might be interested.


The BDRP had another Golden named Sammy available for Adoption, I just posted an update in his thread. I contacted them to find out what his status was, he's going to a home in Seattle. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-pending-6-yo-male-available-new-jersey.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If anyone is interested in adopting Charlie, the info is below.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Charlie's still available for adoption if anyone is interested.
> 
> Big Dog Rescue Project-
> 
> ...


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So glad Sammy found a home! He looked like a real sweetheart. Fingers crossed for Charlie.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What an absolute sweetheart, there must be someone who can help this gorgeous boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking at the FB page, it appears that someone has applied to adopt him. If not, I might be doing so myself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Looking at the FB page, it appears that someone has applied to adopt him. If not, I might be doing so myself.


I'll contact BDRP, for an update on his status, I don't see him listed on their website or on PF anymore. 

I did see that comment the other day, I've been waiting for a reply from BDRP.

There's another young boy available, gorgeous Red boy.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33178596


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update*

I contacted BDRP and got a reply, Charlie's status is Adoption Pending.


----------

